# Making modern wire conduit ferrule connectors



## John (Dec 9, 2013)

Threaded and original press style connectors for flexible wire conduit used in battery tubes and fenders.
Still needs Cad plate


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2013)

I want some.... 3 sets?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome John

I hope you sell these! I need a few sets as well.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 9, 2013)

Put me fown for a couple sets if you are selling them. Send pm
Thank You
Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2013)

Could use a couple sets. Awesome as usual


----------



## bike (Dec 9, 2013)

*Could use several*

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 11, 2013)

Me too !!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 11, 2013)

I have used modern flexible conduit around the house for electrical purposes and I think the coupler end that attaches is screwed on to the inside.
You are accurate as far as how it was done back then with our deluxe bicycles, but is the conduit with such a small diameter and hard to work with going to press on?
At least I have had difficulty in doing this from disconnected cable with the fender coupler intact.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm thinking that Johns Super Cyclery is right around the coner, because now you're making stuff that everybody needs.

 I'm going to need a shopping cart.

1) Tires in both black and white sidewalls.
2) conduit cable housing ferrules.
3) Huffman "Ashtray" speedometer housing.

Can somebody tell me which isle the Twin Flex fender braces are on?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just having the ferrule ends would work for me. If you can get the end off, there are several options you could use to attach the cable if the diameter is off just a bit. Hope they become available for sale also.


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2013)

Put me on the list for a pair.Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have used modern flexible conduit around the house for electrical purposes and I think the coupler end that attaches is screwed on to the inside.
> You are accurate as far as how it was done back then with our deluxe bicycles, but is the conduit with such a small diameter and hard to work with going to press on?
> At least I have had difficulty in doing this from disconnected cable with the fender coupler intact.
> Chris




Flexible wire conduit is available in various ID and OD sizes and it's flexible enough for bicycle application. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/ carries a good selection. What John has made is 99.9% of the battle here. Once you have his pieces your good to go, obtaining the conduit is the easy part.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 11, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Flexible wire conduit is available in various ID and OD sizes and it's flexible enough for bicycle application.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/ carries a good selection. What John has made is 99.9% of the battle here. Once you have his pieces your good to go, obtaining the conduit is the easy part.




I need a bike that requires conduit!!!


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have used modern flexible conduit around the house for electrical purposes and I think the coupler end that attaches is screwed on to the inside.
> You are accurate as far as how it was done back then with our deluxe bicycles, but is the conduit with such a small diameter and hard to work with going to press on?
> At least I have had difficulty in doing this from disconnected cable with the fender coupler intact.
> Chris




In theory the conduit just slides into the connector. The connector end is machined with a knife edge. After the flex tubing is inserted into the connector the knife edge is then bent or crimped onto the tube. Right now just pushing on the knife edge with your nail bends the edge making the edge closed. I have not plated the connectors and would like someone to try them out with some tubing. I machined the screw type with a .256 dia hole and the original style .295 for my original flex cable. If it needs to be different now is the time before plating. The original style will need to be pressed in the fender just like a fender rivet.
Thanks, John


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 11, 2013)

John said:


> In theory the conduit just slides into the connector. The connector end is machined with a knife edge. After the flex tubing is inserted into the connector the knife edge is then bent or crimped onto the tube. Right now just pushing on the knife edge with your nail bends the edge making the edge closed. I have not plated the connectors and would like someone to try them out with some tubing. I machined the screw type with a .256 dia hole and the original style .295 for my original flex cable. If it needs to be different now is the time before plating. The original style will need to be pressed in the fender just like a fender rivet.
> Thanks, John




Id be happy to try them out, but I'm not the closest to you, I'm sure their will be lots of takers,


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Id be happy to try them out, but I'm not the closest to you, I'm sure their will be lots of takers,




They are going out today


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank You! I will let you know the results.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2013)

John, I still need a set.... Will any be ready by the next CC ride Jan. 5th?


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 19, 2013)

John; 
any chance for these in ALUminum ? pic from my 'wanted' posted several months ago. don't get me wrong, I'd be happy w/ steel 
thanks again & keep up the damn fine work. 
jerry


----------



## John (Dec 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> John, I still need a set.... Will any be ready by the next CC ride Jan. 5th?




They are ready for cad plating. I just want to make surethey fit the conduit before I send them out. I can send you a couple to try?


----------



## John (Dec 20, 2013)

zephyrblau said:


> John;
> any chance for these in ALUminum ? pic from my 'wanted' posted several months ago. don't get me wrong, I'd be happy w/ steel
> thanks again & keep up the damn fine work.
> jerry
> View attachment 128196View attachment 128197




Are you sure those are not steel plated?
I will check how the treads will hold with aluminum.


----------



## John (Feb 1, 2014)

*Back from cad*

Cad plate


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 1, 2014)

John; 
good point... I just checked. the fitting itself is steel. I'm wondering if the nut is ALU & the cad on the fitting made me ASSume that the fitting was / ALU as well. 
anyway... nice work as always  are you shipping product ? 



John said:


> Are you sure those are not steel plated?
> I will check how the treads will hold with aluminum.


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2014)

John said:


> Cad plate
> 
> View attachment 135008




Very nice! I'll take all of them......


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 1, 2014)

I am in need as well. Are these for sale? Where do you get the conduit?


----------



## John (Feb 1, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very nice! I'll take all of them......



Catfish,
I have a separate pile to ship you.  
John


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 1, 2014)

*id like one set...*

does this include the conduit tube and the ferrule connectors(2)? whats the price? this should fit the 1935 schwinn motorbikes yes?


----------



## John (Feb 1, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> I am in need as well. Are these for sale? Where do you get the conduit?




I bought some flex conduit off eBay before he doubled the price in the last couple of days. The screw type are made for .250 dia flex and the press in type are made for the .390 dia flex conduit.
I am also making new ones that will be the screw type for .390 dia. right now.
My original flex is .390 dia. and the stuff on eBay is also .390 but it is polished stainless which is not original looking. I sandblasted mine to take off the shine and give a more cadmium look like the original conduit. There is .250 flex conduit on eBay also for sale for a lot less money.
Thanks, John


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2014)

John said:


> Catfish,
> I have a separate pile to ship you.
> John




Thank you John!


----------



## Volksnspokes (Feb 6, 2014)

*Me too*



catfish said:


> Thank you John!




I'd like four pieces too John. They look great !


----------

